# Yellow-Headed Daygecko



## Lars K (Nov 8, 2007)

I keep a group of 1,4 Phelsuma klemmeri.

They origin from northwest Madagascar and mainly live in bamboo forests.

Normally they aren't shy at all, but when I approach with the camera,

then they hide themselves at once!

Therefore I had to take the pics several meters off their tank.

That's the reason why the quality of the pics isn't the best! Sorry!!!


----------



## Naxx (Nov 8, 2007)

amazing lookin geckos! break me off a peice of that!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 8, 2007)

Whoa :shock: They are gorgeous Lars!


----------



## wood_nymph (Nov 8, 2007)

i hate you so much right now...........so jealous


----------



## pugsly (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow there incredible!


----------



## scorps (Nov 9, 2007)

all i can say is sxc


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 9, 2007)

Love it,i must go to Madagascar a herpers paradise!


----------



## pugsly (Nov 9, 2007)

Make that two tickets!


----------



## gillsy (Nov 9, 2007)

By their name are they a diurnal species.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments!!! 




gillsy said:


> By their name are they a diurnal species.



Yes, they are diurnal.


----------



## warren63 (Nov 9, 2007)

They are fantastic !!


----------



## nickamon (Nov 9, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## bump73 (Nov 9, 2007)

You enjoy doing this to us don't you Lars

Showing us all these beautiful animals we can't have. So so jealous :lol:

Ben


----------



## Retic (Nov 9, 2007)

Wonderful lizards Lars, I am a huge fan of all the Phelsuma sp. You're a lucky lucky man


----------



## Magpie (Nov 9, 2007)

I like day geckos and those are stunners!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 9, 2007)

Lars, you really need to start a website with photographs of your amazing collection!


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 9, 2007)

groovie looking Gecko


----------



## eerin (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW amazing gecko's

what made you want to get them?


----------



## Naxx (Nov 9, 2007)

a better question is how do you get them!!??


----------



## Retic (Nov 9, 2007)

In this country you don't


----------



## Naxx (Nov 9, 2007)

bahhh figures all the pretty ones are forbidden! just like in real life


----------



## dunno103 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi

they are really nice looking gex, but all you envious people look at some of our stuff, I've seen dark blue with yellow marbled velvet geckos (under bark at Blair Athol) our frillys are highly sought after all over the world, thorny devils are the most gorgeous little things ever, painted dragons and nobbis are quite bright. This is just to name a few lizards, then look at our snakes.

The grass is always greener... haha

thanks for the pics

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Dodie (Nov 9, 2007)

dunno103 said:


> Hi
> 
> they are really nice looking gex, but all you envious people look at some of our stuff, I've seen dark blue with yellow marbled velvet geckos (under bark at Blair Athol) our frillys are highly sought after all over the world, thorny devils are the most gorgeous little things ever, painted dragons and nobbis are quite bright. This is just to name a few lizards, then look at our snakes.
> 
> ...


 
But there's still the mentality like a kid, when the other kid is playing with a particular toy you want that damn toy! If that toy is easily available to you and the other kid has no interest in it then you don't 

We do have a very diverse selection of critters here, but so does the rest of the world!

Nice gex btw


----------



## Lars K (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the nice comments!!! 




> You enjoy doing this to us don't you Lars
> 
> Showing us all these beautiful animals we can't have.



No no Ben, I know that many members love to see the animals of the overseas members,

and that's the reason why I wanna share some pics with you guys!!!

I do not intend to make you jealous, trust me!!!  




> a better question is how do you get them!!??



Yes, unfortunately you can't get them in Australia!

But they were very rare in Europe too!

They were described in 1991 and when the first geckos came to Europe,

the price for a pair was around the 750 Australian Dollars!!! :shock:

But fortunately they are very common now in Germany and the price for juveniles

is around the 45 $ and so they are available for everybody! 

We have a Day Gecko Association here in Germany, called IG Phelsuma.

There are around 180 members, even from the USA, and they breed around 

500 Phelsuma klemmeri every year!

That's the main interest of the IG Phelsuma, two prevent the import of wild caught Phelsuma species!!!

The Phelsuma klemmeri are now the most popular day gecko, because you can 

keep them in small groups and they are the most active day geckos.

Also their colours don't fade and they have always the nice colouration.

The most other captive-bred day gecko species don't show so brilliant colours like 

in the wilderness! 




> they are really nice looking gex, but all you envious people look at some of our stuff, I've seen dark blue with yellow marbled velvet geckos (under bark at Blair Athol) our frillys are highly sought after all over the world, thorny devils are the most gorgeous little things ever, painted dragons and nobbis are quite bright. This is just to name a few lizards, then look at our snakes.



Yes, Steve, I totally agree with you!!!!!!!!!

Australia has such an amazing and awesome fauna!!!

And many of your fantastic herps are very very rare overseas!!!

For example, the Varanus spenceri, which costs a few hundred Dollars here,

costs around 12.500 $ in Europe!!! (speaking of a small juvenile!)

I would love to keep a shingleback, but they are very rare and when you have the

chance to get one, then you have to pay a price of 1.600 $ for a single male and

around the 4.700 $ for a pair!!!


And don't forget:

You guys live on the (in my opinion) most stunning and beautiful,....(I don't find

the right words to explain how awesome this continent really is!) continent!!!!!!! 

So I would say that there's really no reason for anybody to be jealous!!! 

Many people here in Europe are saying that Australia is the land of their dreams, including me!!!


----------



## firedragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Stunning animal, thanks for sharing. Every country has something beautiful to offer, it's always good to see different animals and landscapes etc (even if i do get jealous). To everyone across the waters please keep sharing..


----------



## Lars K (Nov 9, 2007)

firedragon said:


> Stunning animal, thanks for sharing. Every country has something beautiful to offer, it's always good to see different animals and landscapes etc (even if i do get jealous). To everyone across the waters please keep sharing..



Thank you!!! 

Yes, I agree, every country has its own and unique beauty!


----------



## Lozza (Nov 11, 2007)

awesome gex Lars - outstanding colours 
I alway love looking at your pics, you have such a great collection - so jealous


----------



## Trouble (Nov 11, 2007)

scorps said:


> all i can say is sxc


 
All I can do is agree with scorps, they are sxc:lol:
great photos.


----------



## Retic (Nov 11, 2007)

Keep the photo's coming Lars, those geckoes are just beautiful. I have no idea why when someone posts a photo of an exotic we have to hear how we have great reptiles as well. The whole point is some of us love to see reptiles from EVERY part of the world.
As for Frillies being very sought after, they are in fact cheap and plentiful overseas. 
Broaden your horizons guys


----------



## Naxx (Nov 11, 2007)

ya i think u should post a thread on ur entire collection, i would love to see them


----------



## Lars K (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments!!!


----------

